# TP-Link TL-WA801ND Repeater Setup



## Deathx (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to bring this up but I'm needing help with this same issue.

I've followed the steps with success previously but with a new router i've had to set it up again and I'm struggling. Sometimes I can log on to the TP page to amend settings other times I can't. This is due to an IP conflict.

The guide suggests using 192.168.1.254 but this will bring me to my ISP router settings opposed to TP link.

On the occassion I was able to connect to TP link and followed the instructions, I did not receive any change to signal but the device was running and receiving data.

Currently I can't login to TP page as it loads to my router settings instead for my ISP. However, I am not receiving a 'fair' connection with 3 bars out of 5 opposed to 'poor' and 1 bar. This is with TP link connected via ethernet to my PC which is set up wirelessly. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You were originally subscribed in this Thread, I have created your own Thread to better assist you.


----------



## Deathx (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Admin.

FYI (anyone willing to help)

I've followed this link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/solved-tp-link-tl-wa801nd-repeater-setup-645379.html

Essentially, the following:

The step by step configuration process goes like this :
1- Connect the repeater to your laptop with a cat-5 Ethernet cable
2- Set your Ethernet port to the address 192.168.1.100
3- Go to 192.168.1.254 in your browser
4- Enter admin for the user and admin again for pass
5- Go to network tab from the left menu
6- Make sure the ip isn't included in your main routers ip range
7- Go to wireless and put it as universal repeater and then hit survey and click connect on your main router's network
8- Go to the wireless security tab and enter in your main router's security settings 
9- Go back to the network and their should be a new setting there called gateway in that field put in your main router's gateway (the ip address you use in your browser to connect to the main router it's usually 192.168.1.1)

But I can't get on the relevant TP page due to IP conflicts


----------



## Deathx (Mar 15, 2006)

Latest update:

I'm now set up with a full signal as previously however I can't unplug the ethernet connection between the wa801nd and my PC. If I do this, I retain full signal but can't access the internet. To resolve this I have to plug in my ethernet cable or unplug the WA801ND (which returns the signal to very poor).

I'm assuming this is something do with LAN connection if removing the ethernet causes the issue.

Ethernet on PC set to 192.168.1.100
The WA801ND is set to 192.168.1.254 (changing my pc ethernet connection to this results in conflict, and I can't log on to tplink page).


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please give IP address of the main router please.

Also the guide below will help to setup your repeater:
How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum


----------

